# opinion on tank.



## bloodred1889 (Sep 5, 2010)

hi
i need some help to decide.

i have a large exoterra tank i have this size:     

PT2614	90 x 45 x 60 cm	36" x 18" x 24" (WxDxH)

i used to have a camelion in it, but it died. now i have a large adult female indian ornamentel in it.
she has set up home in the back corner behind a peice of cork bark.
the rest of the tank she dosnt use.

so im wandering what to do with it.
im thinking of putting my indian ornamentel in a small horazontel tank which i will put on its side, so its vertical, the tank is about 15inches long, so it will be big enough for her, and im hoping she will feel more comfortable.

but i dont know what to do with the tank, i thought about deviding it but i think that woudnt work.

i just cant decide..
any ideas?


----------



## Quixtar (Sep 6, 2010)

A tank of that size is too large for any T, and means a lot of wasted space, as you've discovered. What you could do is make it a communal enclosure. You could put two more P. regalis in there and make sure they're all well fed. They do reasonably well together. Otherwise I'd move it to a 5-10 g vertical tank.

If you only intend on having one, it's pretty much too large for any single invert (some people who "care" about giving their Ts space may disagree). It would best be reserved for a herp, such as another chameleon, geckos, tree frogs, or a small arboreal snake.


----------



## webbedone (Sep 6, 2010)

you can split the tank with a piece of plexiglass and some food grade caulk its def. better then a wasted space. put  small holes or vents in the plexiglass bam you got 2 enclosures for the price of 1


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 6, 2010)

If your P. regalis is an adult its not a good idea to attempt a communal. Communals are better started with sac mates. Or at least when they are around 1".


----------



## bloodred1889 (Sep 6, 2010)

yeah my p.regalis is an adult female, she is like 7inches.
ive moved her into a smaller tank.
now the large tank is just empty and taking up space.
what about a t.blondi in there, my local reptile shop has two one £99 and the other£119
there both huge already.

??


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 7, 2010)

bloodred1889 said:


> yeah my p.regalis is an adult female, she is like 7inches.
> ive moved her into a smaller tank.
> now the large tank is just empty and taking up space.
> what about a t.blondi in there, my local reptile shop has two one £99 and the other£119
> ...


You dont want that kind of T (T. blondi) climbing the walls. IT may fall and become injured and even die. If it is a tank with alot of screen netting it would best be suited for something other than a Tarantula.


----------



## Fran (Sep 7, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> You dont want that kind of T (T. blondi) climbing the walls. IT may fall and become injured and even die. If it is a tank with alot of screen netting it would best be suited for something other than a Tarantula.



If the blondi is large it shouldnt be a problem at all.


----------



## Wachusaynoob (Sep 7, 2010)

Fran said:


> If the blondi is large it shouldnt be a problem at all.


I thought the Larger the T (Especially t.Blondi) the easier they could chew through a screen top?


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 8, 2010)

She can mount two glass walls into the enclosure and she can have three arboreals in there, thats what I would do...


----------



## Travis K (Sep 8, 2010)

Communal avic versi would be awesome.  Get five to 10 avics from someone in the UK and makes sure you takes lots of pics and let us know how it all goes.  Just put a potted plant in the center and let the Ts do the rest.


----------



## Travis K (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=111204&highlight=avicularia+communal

^ here is a great link on an awesome communal avic setup.


----------



## webbedone (Sep 8, 2010)

Put a T blondi in there imo that size of a tank is perfect for it.  And just fill it with enough substrate so that if and when the T blondi stands up against the glass its rear legs can still touch the ground


----------



## bloodred1889 (Sep 8, 2010)

cant fill it up with substrate its an exoterra, so it has two doors.
anyway ive made a deal with my local reptile shop there gonna take the tank of my hands for exchange of another tank or two, hopefully thin tall ones for burrowers 

cant buy a lot of avics, one because there isnt any deelers near me, two because my bf dosnt like the amount of tarantulas i have already 

but thanks for the advice


----------



## Motorkar (Sep 9, 2010)

High enclosures are for arboreals my dear, terestrials need more floor space than hight. And you have luck that they will take your tank and give you another, most shops wouldn't do that.


----------



## jebbewocky (Sep 9, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> High enclosures are for arboreals my dear, terestrials need more floor space than hight. And you have luck that they will take your tank and give you another, most shops wouldn't do that.


He said burrowers, not terrestrials.  Not necessarily the same thing.
Burrowers do fine in a vertical enclosure, you just use the vertical space for more sub, and they have more room to burrow.


----------

